# these kitties are on death row



## nyangel420 (Nov 9, 2004)

These kittens are scheduled to be euthanized on Wednesday if they are not adopted. Anyone who can help please contact this shelter and give these kittens a home and a chance to live!


http://members.petfinder.org/~NY413/pets.html


----------

